# Incredible Detail : Audi RS3, Porsche 911 Turbo S, Ford RS500 + more



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi All

I've not done a write up in quite a while so I thought I'd put a few different cars in the one post as I've not got enough pictures of any of the cars to make a decent single write up.

So on with the first car, a nice black Audi RS3 booked in for an Enhancement Detail. Full Details of this service (and all of our services) and what's included can be found here : www.incredbledetail.co.uk/services

This is the first one of these that I have detailed and I've only seen a handful of these about. I really like the subtleness or these and only those in the know about cars will spot one.

This detail was carried out at the owner's work. We give customer the option of bringing the car to us, else we're more than happy to travel to you providing you have a suitable place for us to work. Certain packages can be preformed outside however obviously there isn't many hours of daylight at this time of year.

We are fully self sufficient and carry on board water and power in the form of a Honda super silent generator which is very quite (quieter than my pressure washer!)

Here is how the car looked when we arrived :





































As the car had just arrived I started washing the bodywork first instead of the usual wheels and arches as the wheel were still hot and it's best to wait until they have cooled down.










I then cleaned all of the shuts, badges and grills before moving on to the wheels and arches. This was followed by de tarring and clay barring the car.

Once this was completed I dried the car and could immediately see dullness in the paint on the bonnet under the normal strip lighting.










Whilst washing the general condition of the car didn't look too bad. However this section stood out even under "normal" lighting. Setting up the metal halide lights and bringing out the sun gun showed why I could see it looked so dull.



















A quick look around the car showed faint signs of buffer trails from a previous machine polishing attempt which must have been done when the car was new at the dealership. Luckily the bonnet was the only area that was this bad.



















As is common with cars with side skirts, they had picked up a few marks on them which was possibly cause by getting in and out of the car.

Here are the marks in the normal lighting










And under the 3M Sun Gun










After



















Not "perfect", however a great improvement bearing in mind that this is an enhancement detail and not a correction detail.

This is the bottom of the front bumper if it's not obvious



















A few passers by commented that it was like a photo shoot. Not quite as good as a previous customer who commented that I had the place lit up like a crime scene :lol:























































All of the before and after shots above are before final polishing and wax. The battery was running out on my camera so I didn't get a chance to take any final sun gun pictures of the paintwork show the crisp sharp finish as I was worried I wasn't going to be able to get any final pictures.

After all of the polishing was completed the car was given an IPA wipe down before being waxed with our exclusive wax that retails at over £2000. Tyres were dressed, exhaust tips were polished and all of the finer details were taken care of.

Here are the final pictures. The lighting wasn't the best however I don't think they came out too badly. I was pretty happy with how the car came out too.









































































This 911 Turbo S was booked in for an Enhancement Detail a few months ago now and I've only just returned to do a wax top up on the car so I thought I'd share a few pictures of how well the car still looks.

The first time I done the car (the enhancement detail) I only took a couple of pictures on my iPhone rather than any before and after pictures as it wasn't too bad anyway - being pretty new and with the owner taking such care with washing etc.

Here's how it looked after the Enhancement Detail :










And here's how it looked a few months later after to Le Mans and various other places around Europe. No doubt hitting some flies at not far off 200 mph on the Autobahn.

This car has been modified with different suspension and exhaust so it sits a bit lower than a normal Turbo / Turbo S.










A few before pictures :
































































The usual safe two bucket wash including all shuts, arches etc was carried out.



















Care was also taken not to get any chemicals on the carbon ceramic brake disks.










Here are a couple of direct sunlight pictures I managed to get (it kept going behind clouds) showing how (near) perfect and swirl free the paintwork still is a few months on.



















And a few shots under the light of the sun gun I took once the car was inside and dried off.




























The car was then re waxed, tyres, trims dressed and exhaust tips polished before I took it back outside for some final pictures.
































































Next up is a Range Rover Overfinch. This was bought brand new and received an Enhancement Detail including interior and engine bay (I can't see any pictures of the engine bay so I must have forgotten to take some).

Just some finished pictures here rather than before and afters as again it wasn't too bad to begin with.



























































































This car is now around 18 months old and covered 26,000 miles. I detail it once a month and the owner usually washes it every two weeks. Here is an example of how good the paintwork still looks :

Direct sunlight pictures I snapped from the last visit during washing :




























A few before pictures :























































Unlike a few other 4x4 vehicles, dirty seems to get in to every nook and cranny on Range Rovers meaning they take a while to do properly. They're also pretty big too.

This is all from just 1 month since the last time I done it :














































Area under the flap between the boot lid and boot lid always gets dirty too





































The interior only had a very light covering of dust and a few marks here and there :










So the usual snow foam followed by a thorough rinse before washing :



















No more wash pictures. Just a few finished shots. The car wax re waxed, exhausts polished and various other exterior details, plus the interior was also done including gentle cleaning and re conditioning of the leather (this is all done every month). The engine bay is cleaned and dressed too however as mentioned I don't seem to have any pictures of that.

Some completed pictures :






















































































































This car still looks pretty brand new and the only sign of it not being is the slight rust on the hubs (which is standard from Land Rover and many other manufacturers).

So last but not least a Protection detail on this car. I thought I'd it to this thread as I suspect many of you will have noticed it in the background of one of the above pictures.

This car was a new purchase for the owner had been fully re-sprayed to a very high standard by the previous owner. The paintwork was unmarked however have quite a lot of areas that needed detailed properly.



















A sneak underneath shot










Despite looking pretty clean from a distance, some areas had years worth of dirt built up and had probably never been cleaned properly.




























I started with the interior as I knew that this was going to take the longest.

The boot carpet was looking pretty dirty :










Half and Half during cleaning :










Same treatment for the parcel shelf










I didn't take any more pictures of the processes. All of the seat, carpets and head lining were shampooed. All interior trims was deep cleaned and caked in dirt was removed from crevice.

Here are the completed pictures of the car. It is certainly one of the coolest cars I've had / have the pleasure of working.



























































































I did intend on adding a few more cars that I look after on a monthly basis to show how good they still are, however I think this post is long enough so I'll maybe add them to another post in the future.

The aim of this thread was really to show that if you look after your car properly after having it detailed by ourselves (or anyone for that matter - presuming it's done properly) then it can last a very long time.

Thanks for reading if you made it this far!

Robert


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Déjà vu!


----------



## HarryCCC (Nov 20, 2012)

Great Work on the RS3! It does look like a scene out of CSI though!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> Déjà vu!


Ditto! What's gone on here? Ha. Nice work though


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

I posted this thread in error last night before I had finished writing it and then asked for it to be deleted. They got round to deleting it this afternoon although by then I had already finished editing /updating it and no longer wanted it deleted. 

My mistake really. I had a note saying please don't delete but it was easy for them to miss and they probably only seen the bit that says please delete. 

Hence the "Déjà vu"!

Thanks for the comments on the other thread and on this one too.


----------



## paul200 (Jun 8, 2012)

All of those cars would get in my ideal 10 car garage! Looks awesome! But that RS500 is something else! Top work mate.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

awesome cars, and awesome work too mate, all look stunning! 

that mans a lucky man


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

nice cars and very work !!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Great work sir.

That Porsche is sexual! Love it!


----------



## Jonathanmarsh24 (Mar 5, 2011)

That Sierra... Wow! Cant fault them in Moonstone


----------



## Bloicy (Feb 22, 2010)

Awesome work there and some lovely cars.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

That turbo S is simply stunning, RS500 another stunner, wheels look sublime, lovely collection he has there:thumb:


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

*wow*

my friends got the wheels off the audi on his golf BEAUTIFUL WHEELS


----------



## Silky-cookie (Nov 19, 2012)

Against the matiz I did the other day it's a different world lol.....great job and sweet motors to work on


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Cracking work there Robert on some stunning cars :thumb:

Good to see owners who really do look after their cars so well once they've been detailed / corrected too.

On your next visit, make sure you clean the sat nav screen on the RR though btw


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

I actually nearly missed the screen and cleaned it after the picture. As you seen there was only a couple of finger prints on it. I never intended to use that picture as I knew someone would pick up on it! Took a while though. Thanks for pointing that out though as it doesn't look great.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Wasn't picking holes mate, or certainly didn't mean for it to come across like that.

Rest of the photos show the level you work to very, very well :thumb:


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Great work. 
Wondering how you deal with washing a car and polishing in a parking lot right next to other cars?


----------



## LewisRSCosworth (Dec 4, 2012)

Great work on the Cossie mate :thumb: the RS500 is my dream motor!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Lovely work and off course cars:thumb:


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

big love for the rs 500 and the overfinch like them both


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Refined Detail said:


> Wasn't picking holes mate, or certainly didn't mean for it to come across like that.
> 
> Rest of the photos show the level you work to very, very well :thumb:


Technically you were picking holes but I never took it in a bad way. Glad you pointed it out :thumb:

I do make a great effort to try and show the level of work I do so good to see it's being noticed.



Joel. said:


> Great work.
> Wondering how you deal with washing a car and polishing in a parking lot right next to other cars?


It's not really a parking lot or public car park. It's a private underground car park belonging to a business.

I wouldn't carry out a detail like this in a public car park. With it being private I could have plenty of room and no one minded (or at least least they didn't say!) me being there or having to wait a second or two whilst I moved.

I had plenty of room but if the car was in a tight space I would have just moved the car to an more open area like so (again a private/quite underground car park):










Which obviously I couldn't do in a public car park.

Thanks everyone for the comments. I really liked all of these cars and wouldn't mind having any of them but the RS500 was most certainly the coolest / my favourite.

I even got to drive it too :driver:


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

great work fella...lovin the cossie :thumb:


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice job!


----------



## Mikey18 (Aug 23, 2012)

great work mate. i think its kool that your detailing in a underground car park.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Mk2Singh (Aug 18, 2009)

Love the porsche!


----------



## stdav (Jul 3, 2010)

That's some collection,the RS500 is stunning as is the Porsche,nice work,it's amazing the difference on the Audi


----------



## kingster92 (Dec 5, 2012)

The sierrra is immaculate lovely car man:speechles


----------



## spye435 (Aug 2, 2012)

Great work. Not a massive fan of Overfinch, too Prem footballer for me, but loving the finish.


----------



## austrom1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Stunning work on all!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there :thumb:


----------



## cptolgierd (Jan 24, 2012)

Stunning work!


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Some beauties there. _Lovely_ Cosworth. :argie:


----------



## DERV_Monkey (Aug 11, 2008)

My favourites are the Imp and Commer van in the background!


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Need to read this when I have time to properly appreciate it lol


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Some great shots & some lovely cars....the Sierra reminded me of ours...wish we'd never sold it !! Great work :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Tempted (Oct 8, 2012)

Fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

That Sierra and Porsche!! :thumb:


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

That final garage is immense what was the blue van and how many miles on the rs500 out of curiosity


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone.



gotamintvtr said:


> That final garage is immense what was the blue van and how many miles on the rs500 out of curiosity


Yeah the garage is a pretty nice place to work. I belive DERV_Monkey has said what the blue van is. I thought it was a Hilman Imp Van however it appears it's called a Commer Van :



DERV_Monkey said:


> My favourites are the Imp and Commer van in the background!


I've got a write up on an IMP to do that may be of interest to you then :thumb:. Although as usual I have loads of cars to do write ups on and it's just getting round to putting them up as they take some time to do.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice work Rob.

:thumb:

Richard


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Loving that stunning RS500 Cosworth


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Fantastic work on all the cars bud. Loving the RS500 WANT!!!!


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Great work ,rs3 looking hot


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Awesome work on all the cars but that Moonstone Sierra is amazing


----------



## lee1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

Awesome stuff love the rs500


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Still love how the RS500 is the favourite. 

Just noticed the question about the mileage. I've no idea however I'll check.


----------

